# t520 lüfter immer mit hoher drehzahl



## eUncle (22. November 2011)

*t520 lüfter immer mit hoher drehzahl*

ich habe mir nun ein t520 zugelegt, jedoch werde ich in zwei punkten sehr enttäuscht:

- fn-taste links unten (echt mies, wird sich aber nicht ändern lassen
- lüfter drehen beim anschalten hoch (soweit normal), bleiben dann aber in der hohen drehzahl - unabhängig vom os

soweit ich weiß schaltet die dicke 1gb-gpu erst zu, wenn die intel 3000 nicht mehr ausreicht und irgendwas sagt mir, dass das problem genau darin besteht?!


----------



## SlowRider (22. November 2011)

*AW: t520 lüfter immer mit hoher drehzahl*

Also dir kann man sicher helfen:
- fn-Taste kann im Bios mit Strg-Taste getauscht werden
- zum Lüfter, da solltest du mal ein Bios-update machen, dann auch mal im Bios schauen was dort eingestellt ist, und zu guter letzt gibt es ja auch noch TPFC (ThinkpadFanControl), damit bekommt man in gut 80% aller Fälle das Ding lautlos
- die dicke GPU (naja so viel mehr Leistung als die HD3000 hat die auch nicht) kann auch auf dauerhaft ein sein, im Bios auszuwählen, ansonsten mal alle Treiber aktuallisieren

Welches BS verwendest du? Wenn Windows von Lenovo eine Installation oder clean install?
Und was für ein Prozessor ist verbaut?


----------



## eUncle (22. November 2011)

*AW: t520 lüfter immer mit hoher drehzahl*

das win7prof (lenovo) hab ich (bis jetzt mal) draufgelassen, das volume verkleinert und dafür dann ubuntu (solange mint12 noch nicht fertig ist)

da es ein nagelneues gerät ist / sein soll bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass es das neuste bios ist.
danke


----------



## SlowRider (22. November 2011)

*AW: t520 lüfter immer mit hoher drehzahl*

Bevor du das Win7 runterhaust auf alle Fälle Recoverydatenträger erstellen lassen. Ansonsten hast kein Rapidboot mehr (es sei denn du orderst von Lenovo dann die Recovery Disc).

- zuerst Bios update machen
- dann Lenovoupdater laufen lassen (evtl. bietet er auch dir ein Biosupdate dort an)
- und dann auf alle Fälle noch mal die Bioseinstellungen überprüfen, schauen das wirklich Optimus ausgewählt ist und nicht nVidia only oder so

Na dann viel Erfolg! Bei meinem X220 musste ich dem Lüfter auch Manieren beibringen. TPFC behebt dann auch die letzten Lautstärkeprobleme.


----------



## eUncle (22. November 2011)

*AW: t520 lüfter immer mit hoher drehzahl*

werd's so mal versuchen, danke dir 

#E#
bios 8aet51ww (1.31) vom 2011-08-08 ist drauf



im bios kann ich zwischen folgendes graphic devices wählen: integrated graphics, discrete graphics und nvidia optimus (letzteres war ausgewählt)
darunter gibt's ne "OS Detection for NVIDIA Optimus", die im moment disabled ist



#E#
so, einwandfrei: das lenovo system update brachte die treiber und das bios auf den neuesten stand.
im bios selbst gab's die option strg- und fn-taste zu tauschen 

nun stört mich nur noch eines: dass es diese lenovo-tools bzw. vor allem die grafiktreiber nicht für linux gibt...

#E#
ach und (hardwareseitig), dass man die hdd als tiefes, nerviges brummen hört.
in sachen ssd warte ich, bis die preise humaner sind


----------



## SlowRider (23. November 2011)

*AW: t520 lüfter immer mit hoher drehzahl*

Linux sollte kein Problem beim Benutzen der integrierten Grafik darstellen, also im Bios integrated graphics.
Es sollte sich aber auch nur die nVidia nutzen lassen, aber Optimus macht Probleme.

Es ist auch durchaus sinnvoll mal zu testen die Grafiktreiber von Lenovo gegen die original Treiber der Hersteller zu tauschen.

"OS Detection for NVIDIA Optimus" sollte eigentlich auf enabled stehen.

Die Lenovo-Tools braucht man ja nicht wirklich, das einzige was Sinn macht ist der Energiemanager, aber auch nur um die Akku-Ladeschwellen einzustellen.


----------



## eUncle (23. November 2011)

*AW: t520 lüfter immer mit hoher drehzahl*

schon, allerdings ist der updater fuer faule die schnelle loesung ;P

os detection hab ich mittlerweile auf enabled.

joar, also linux kann die zwei gpu's nicht verwalten (optimus prinzip) - vllt wird das mal anders?


#E#
ach, dass kein dvi vorhanden ist, finde ich sehr merkwürdig - vga ist doch ausgestorben


----------

